# Jimmy Bean Van, Southampton/Winchester/Christchurch



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Came across a great Citroen coffee van in Southampton today, 'Jimmy Bean' (http://www.jimmybean.co.uk). Looks like he visits Winchester and Christchurch markets too.

Had a great espresso and flat white. Beans are Allpress which I wasn't familiar with but a google on the looks interesting. Pulled on a brand-new 2-group Linea with I think a Mazzer Major - he's only been going a week or two but has already got the machines working well together.

After posting that I wasn't aware of anywhere great locally I'm chuffed to have found him!

Colin


----------

